# Sh ... Stuff Happens



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I had a mishap that led to the worse case of target panic that I have ever experienced!
On October 7th while taking practice shots from my treestand the T-handle release must have slipped out of my hand as I was getting ready to hit the trigger. At first I thought that that the my loop just broke, but the evidence suggests otherwise.
















Fortunately, no major damage to me or the bow itself, and the arrow involved was sticking in the ground at 25 yards right next to the first two that I had fired.
I headed to town to find a replacement for my release (that I never was able to locate), and was disappointed that no one had any T.R.U Ball T-handles available. I purchased a trusty $19.99 Trufire wrist release, and was happy to discover that my 15, 25, and 35 yard pins were still right on! I hunted 2 days with the wrister before heading home.
Obviously, the first thing I did when I got back was to purchase a quality replacement release. Since my previous release, a T.R.U. Ball Pro Diamond performed flawlessly for 11 years, I purchased the current model; T.R.U. Ball Max Pro Plus..








THAT is when the trouble started! The tension on the release was set WAY to high and I jerked as it failed to release on my first few attempts. After that, my head was so messed up that I couldn't get a shot off without flinching no matter how hard I tried.
I adjusted the tension on the release, and went back out ... but still could NOT get a clean shot or follow-through. It was so bad that I would not even attempt a shot over 20 yards.
I employed my cure for Target Panic described in a previous thread here, and I did see improvement. I improved some, but still was not as consistent, or confident as I needed to be.
I walked away for a couple days, adjusted the thumb position of the release, and went out yesterday afternoon to see if I had recovered enough mentally.
I set the target at 20 yards with the only real goal being a clean follow-through. 3 arrows, 3 clean releases and bulls eyes! YES! I moved the target back to 25, and then 35 with good results.
FINALLY, I was BACK!
Obviously, what happened in the woods earlier had really messed with my head. I NEVER would have thought that this level of target panic could have happened to me. I posted this to let you all know that yes indeed, the psychological demon CAN be overcome.
Here is my final group yesterday testing my 15, 25, and 35 yard pins...








<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

From those who have had a bow blow up we feel you!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Had that happen! Loop broke pulling back, hit self right in the face! Wtf! Just happened! From then I always checked my loops lol
Had a bow blow up while drawing it too! Sounded like a gun shot


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad you got your mojo back Joe. No doubt the incident contributed, but I think the major culprit was the new release, and the fact that it obviously wasn't dialed in to what you were used to shooting. When you are accustomed to the same release for over a decade, any change is gonna have consequences. Maybe you oughta buy a backup.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

lodge lounger said:


> Glad you got your mojo back Joe. No doubt the incident contributed, but I think the major culprit was the new release, and the fact that it obviously wasn't dialed in to what you were used to shooting. When you are accustomed to the same release for over a decade, any change is gonna have consequences. Maybe you oughta buy a backup.


Funny thing is I have never used a wrist release myself. I fooled around with them when setting up the kids, but personally used the T-handle from the time I switched from bare fingers in 2008. 
I slapped on the wrist release, checked my pins, and was confident to hunt with it in minutes. 
So now, the wrister IS my backup.
<----<<<


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

My buddy used to shoot one of these style releases and asked me to try it out one day when we were target practicing. It was a complete disaster and I couldn't even push the trigger to release the arrow because I was afraid the release was going to go flying. Needless to say he switched releases soon after and I think hes happy


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG, a Jim Fletcher concho release, I have a rope version.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 445809
> 
> My buddy used to shoot one of these style releases and asked me to try it out one day when we were target practicing. It was a complete disaster and I couldn't even push the trigger to release the arrow because I was afraid the release was going to go flying. Needless to say he switched releases soon after and I think hes happy


Nothing at all wrong with that release, it adjusts via a set screw.

Mines so worn there's no black where the finger and thumb sits and is well over 40yrs used..

Exercise, more experience or a lighter poundage bow but defintely not a release issue.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I still shoot with one of these.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

This is why I use a glove or a tab. Have never had either one fail.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 445971
> 
> I still shoot with one of these.


I use the same as U of M Fan. I'm a creature of habit. If it ain't broke, then no need to fix it.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I drew back on a big 10pt years ago and my fletch hunter released by itself and punched myself in the face and my arrow stuck in a tree 40 ft up.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

The release likely narrowly missed you flying in a direction opposite the arrow following the impact with your sight. In my case, I was aware of the release coming toward my head on its return journey. I feel fortunate it missed, but it most definitely affected my shot process in much the same way. Glad you worked through it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

All better! Thanks Santa!
Got 'er dialed in to 50 yards thanks to some Spring like December temperatures this year!
*Before*








*After*








<----<<<


----------

